# Fanciulla Del West



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by Puccini’s opera “La Fanciulla Del West” yet motivated by G. Drake as she is this lady in many ways; for she captures the spirit of her who saved her beloved from death by simply being true to her gender. 

Minnie be ye by forename ast thou 
be hailed saintly to dependent on 
thine ever noble heart casting journey 
a peril through golden land west of mountain 
Rockies to world arrived in lust 
craved for twinkle precious

Grand be thine beauty fair fanciulla 
for thou art to rival all California sunset 
with mane crimson in yellow as desert 
set aflame to morrow’s glow 
whilst romantic emerald by thine gaze 
to form visage tender as thy nature 
to preach virtue upon thief of night, Ramirez

Fanciulla bella thou art astute in slight of hand 
winning thine beloved for ace ally to 
ye cause be cache of ye stockings 

Ramirez bandit be ye master ever in stealth to wealth 
ay to steal nay to kill yet it be noose upon thee 
as thou doest cry “che lei me creda libero et longtano” 
in hope fanciulla bella be cast not heavy of emotions 
to reality of ye fate

Fanciulla del west it be ye for thou art savior 
to thine blessed to elude end tragic on adoration 
of thine passion for in all ye woman


----------

